# My Dragon Goby



## hbalagh (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not a active member here, but wanted to share my newest fish that I just picked up


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Very Cool, fish, always liked these guys. Enjoy'em!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Such an ugly fish but I love it.


----------



## hbalagh (Jan 26, 2007)

Blue Cray said:


> Such an ugly fish but I love it.


lol yea i have weird taste, my friend kept saying it was so ugly when i bought it


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice .
I've had a few in the past... very nice fish... easy to keep.. as long as they have the right conditions and foods


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

My family said the samething when I bought my ropefish, puffers and crayfgish.


----------



## Daeorn (Dec 13, 2006)

Love him  How long is he? 

I like his head its a lot longer than usual.


----------



## hbalagh (Jan 26, 2007)

Daeorn said:


> Love him  How long is he?
> 
> I like his head its a lot longer than usual.


he's about 7-8"


----------

